# Skyline ER34 build by Neil Tjin



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This is had to be some serious work.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

beast


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

very tasty, its nice to see something different.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is nice pic of the exterior and the very clean engine bay.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

minging tbh


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

that is some weird choice of color


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

DCD said:


> that is some weird choice of color


Have to agree about the colour...

But the rest of the car is pretty stunning, the cage work & the 'clean & tidy' engine bay are very impressive. Even with the interesting colour, it's a great piece of work.


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Whats going on here with the camber on the offside front mate?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

its a cool car, but the kit is a bit rough, not like smooth looking


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> that is some weird choice of color


I would call it refreshing


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

is it only a showcar , or does it also perform something?

What's the use of the car ? Racing, track, drift . . .?

The color is really europe-style.  but I tend more for the jap-style!


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

its just going to be show so i've heard


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

I like it 










Rog


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

It is a typical American style car.

So all show and no go...


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

engine looks like its had alot of effort put into it, so i doubt its slow.


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

I admit it's a clean job, but I don't like the final look of the car, I think it's ugly




grtz


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

like how 'clean' the engine bay looks where did you put everything


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yep, It's ugly alright 
The only good loking bit is the strut brace (even then not sure about the colour)


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I think it needs some more gold tubes putting in somewhere!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I like it apart from the colour but well done to the builders, looks like alot of effort,time and MONEY has gone into the car.
Also the engine dont look pretty shy to me thats some serious bits on it.

Well done guys.

Tony


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> It is a typical American style car.
> 
> So all show and no go...


how do you know that? looks like quite a bit of work has gone into it, its got a single for starters :smokin:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks like a military secret weapon of some sort...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

R0B said:


> how do you know that? looks like quite a bit of work has gone into it, its got a single for starters :smokin:


Offcourse the car will go. But the car is not build for that purpose. The car isn't even allowed to drive on the road in the states. This car just covers all the major shows in the US. But it will not be raced.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Headlights look nice


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

I think if you look a bit closer the engine bay looks so clean because there is no wiring loom in there at all.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

They have changed the colour


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

look absolutely horrible now


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

DCD said:


> that is some weird choice of color


that's kind of "turtle-ish" color...  but the car looks really good






turtle's green... turtle wax sponsor sticker...
c'mon, c'mon, that was funny :clap: 
lol


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> They have changed the colour


think i might be uke:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks like a drift car to me .....


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

i like it...again


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

looks like a civic now!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

Faz Choudhury said:


> looks like a civic now!


ROFL


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> looks like a civic now!


Lol, i can agree to that much. First colour was not nice to me but tolerable, but this 2nd incarnation...someone should :chairshot for that. Ugly IMHO.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Faz Choudhury said:


> looks like a civic now!


wot's wrong w/ a civic?
got one  


... seriously lol


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

MartinC said:


> I think if you look a bit closer the engine bay looks so clean because there is no wiring loom in there at all.



Spot on thats what i was going to say. So many wires in modern bays always clutter things up and it is difficult to achieve a really clean engine bay these days. IMO if company wants to show cars to promote their expertise, then the cars should be practical ie be able to run.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

bet it doesnt run.... too many things missing - damned ugly too.
impressive work gone into it i`m sure.... but would you drive it? 
hope its got laugh proof glass!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

err cant be that fast. no pedals. must be COMPLETELY automatic.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

it does run its a trick serious car modify's like boyd coddington on his show hot rods and that do, cant remember the name given might be "wire tuck" but basically they hide the wires inside the fender/frame rail area and under the engine aswell as relocating the fuse box inside the car and clean up the engine by welding and gridig down holes etc


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

phaoraho, neils car IS legal to drive on the road in the USA. total in modifications, he has putted 1/4 million US$ in there...a lot of money for a gtt if you ask me lol.

completely road legal.

i kinda like it though,its really unique. i preferred his old S14.5 though lol.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

ew the new colour is just ugly... teh\\hey ruined a great car!

not all american cars are build for show only phoraoho. sure they always have the ricers but all the countries have them

nearly all cars in the benelux are shit boxxes(mostly french and opels and vw!!)..so thats not alot of go to start with already. sure, there are always a few good ones alowed but at the moment modifying the engine of a car in holland(and/or) belgium isnt even allowed.

sorry but get your facts right no offence i hope, didnt mean saying it completly like that but you get my point i guess, didnt mean to be rude.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

A nice piece of engineering, some neat ideas, but someone should give them a colour chart... It looks like a box of Belgian chocolates


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

bkvj said:


> ew the new colour is just ugly... teh\\hey ruined a great car!
> 
> not all american cars are build for show only phoraoho. sure they always have the ricers but all the countries have them
> 
> ...


If you want me to get my facts straight then first get yours straight. In Holland it is legal to tune the engine in anyway you like. We do not have the same rules as in Belgium.

And I am not saying that all american cars are all show and no go. I just said that this car was a typical american styled car.

no offence


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

OMG - that cage!!! - the guy is great with the welder but lousy on structural engineering. It must weigh more than the shell!


----------

